# Freezer/chiller



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone on hauntforum attempted to make a fog chiller out of an old deep freeze? I am considering making an attempt... Any wise words of advise??


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Not exactly, but the Coleman cooler I used for my last one was somewhat similar. It had the metal casing (like a deep freeze would), so I couldn't get my holesaw to cut through it. Had to relocate the lower (outlet) piping up a few inches.

The way I think of it is this:
The fog you are pumping into the chiller at up to 5000 cfm is hot. I don't know how hot. Hotter than the ambient temp for sure. I think insulating the chiller may actually be detrimental, since, while you may be insulating your cold ice/dry ice/etc.. , you're also insulating the hot fog temps. 

I think the construction and contents of the container are more important than that container's insulation. 

I'm buckling down and using some dry ice my cooler this year. One is a Coleman cooler, one is a rubbermaid tupperware. The tupperware seals much better at the lid FYI.


----------

